
Analyzing Privacy Aspects of the W3C Vibration API - sjmurdoch
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2016/07/29/analyzing-privacy-aspects-of-the-w3c-vibration-api/
======
hirsin
I didn't consider the de-anonymisation tactic of marking or communicating to
an observer, that's a new tactic I hadn't considered.

I was expecting a de-anonymisation scheme along the lines of fingerprinting
how the device vibrates given a certain pattern. Because there's a human
element - the DeviceOrientation readings will be impacted by the user holding
the device - you may be able to pick up the user's rough
age/gender/strength/weight by judging how much their body alters that
fingerprint.

